# 2008 Kontiki spare wheel carrier (AL-KO?)



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's a lot of talk on this and other forums about fitting the Fiat wind down spare wheel carrier but not a lot of info on AL-KO's offering to suit a 16" rim with 225/75-16 tyre http://shop.al-ko.co.uk/products/spare-wheel-carrier-for-16inch-wheels.html It seems that every time someone asks Swift the question on spare wheel carriers, Swift always say go to Fiat, no mention of AL-KO.

I had an AL-KO spare carrier on our t/a caravan and it was a PITA!! Hoping that the AL-KO MH one might be better. Any feedback on the AL-KO carrier?

As an aside and if I do go down the Fiat wind down carrier route, does the Fiat offering just bolt to the chassis cross member or does it need it's own fabricated cross member as I've seen on some forums?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

There is no spare wheel carrier available off the shelf for the AL-KO chassis.

Don't know about a Swift, but on our Rapido there is enough room to hang the wheel between the chassis rails behind the silencer. You can use the Fiat wind up bracket, but you will need to fabricate a crossmember to support it. See Techo100's Rapido project posts, he has photos of the one he made.

I have made one but no photos yet. Just remember if you do fit it there that you will probably need to jack up the MH to be able to slide the wheel out from under the chassis rail, as space is limited.

At least you will have a spare with you and it is not taking up valuable storage space.

Colin


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

camoyboy said:


> There is no spare wheel carrier available off the shelf for the AL-KO chassis.
> 
> Colin


Now I'm a bit confused - easily done 

So the AL-KO wheel carrier, available from the on-line AL-KO shop for £120 as per my link above is for a what????


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

deefordog said:


> camoyboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no spare wheel carrier available off the shelf for the AL-KO chassis.
> ...


For Alko chassis with 16 inch wheels and the intermediary cross member.

http://shop.al-ko.co.uk/products/spare-wheel-carrier-for-16inch-wheels.html#full_description

I have my doubts regarding how practical it would be in practice. Lying on your back and lifting the wheel and carrier into position would require a degree of strength although I expect a jack could be utilised somehow.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I'm confused now, as I spoke to the AL-KO rep at the NEC in October and he told me there was no carrier available!!

From the pic it shows the carrier mounted to the extension section to the rear of the chassis, our Rapido doesn't have this, so it would be no good for me.

I believe some Swift's are fitted with this extension, I guess you will have to have a look under the back to check.

Colin.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I think as Rayc has said above, one of the issues could be when trying to lift the carrier back up into its location due to the weight of the rim + tyre. I know from experience yesterday that just the 16" tyre without the rim isn't exactly light.

Our Kontiki tag does have the cross member that AL-KO refer to in their blurb, so it's still a possibility and something to consider.


----------

